# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Επιλογή Dremel

## Googlis

Λοιπόν...  θέλω ένα Dremel για το εργαστήριο στο σπίτι για να επεξεργάζομαι τα κουτιά τον κατασκευών μου, τρύπες κοψίματα κτλ κτλ. Ποιό να πάρω απ' όλα?
Είδα αυτά τα δυο:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.070003
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.070002

Ποια η άποψή σας?

----------


## ikaros1978

εγω πιστευω οτι αξιζει να παρεις το ακριβο απο τα δυο γιατι
1.και ειναι 50 w πιο δυνατο 
2.εχει ελαχιστο 5000 στροφες εναντι 10000 
3.πιο πλουσιο σετ που αν μετα αποφασισεις να τα παρεις μεμονομενα θα σου βγουν πιο ακριβα

Βεβαια δεν σημαινει η αποψη μου οτι το φθηνοτερο απο τα δυο δεν αξιζει...ειναι εξισου αστερι και αυτο!!

----------


## timekeeper

Ενδιαφέρεσαι καθαρά για dremel; Αν ναι, δεν μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι... Αν όμως σε ενδιαφέρει και κάποιος οικονομικός "κλώνος" σου προτείνω το πολυεργαλείο του carrefour, μάρκας carrefour. Το αγόρασα πριν 10 μέρες και είμαι κατά-ευχαριστημένος. 150Watt, στροφές από 8.000 έως 33.000, συλλογή με ένα σκασμό τροχάκια, φρεζούλες κτλ, 2 χρόνια εγγύηση και τιμή 26,80 ευρώ.

----------


## Googlis

Βασικά θέλω κάτι όσο πιο οικονομικό γίνετε λόγω κρίσης από την άλλη άμα πάρεις κάτι καλό θα σου μείνει μιας και το θέλω για πολλές δουλειές.
Dremel λέω να πάρω εξ άλλου είμαι επαρχία και δεν έχει Carrefour να πήγαινα να έπαιρνα ένα.

----------


## timekeeper

Για κοίτα κι εδώ:
http://www.getitnow.gr/prod/gia-to-s.../prod470514pp/
http://www.plus4u.gr/showitem.php?ID=120060001

----------


## p.gabr

ενα  πολυ πoλυ συμαντικο στοιxειο ειναι  και η ντιζα  εαν  στα δυο μοντελα ειναι ιδιες  γιατι οχι το φτηνο dremel Αλλα και τα πανηγυριωτικα απο καθολου  ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Googlis

Δεν έχω θέμα με την ντίζα  γιατί έχω τέτοια ντίζα που μπαίνει σε τρυπάνι. Απλά επειδή δεν μου έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ποτέ Dremel δεν ξέρω αν έχει αντοχές μην δώσω π.χ. τα 120ευρά και μετά μόλις το ζορίσω να παραδώσει πνεύμα.... Το θέλω για αλουμινένια κουτιά να κόβω, ξύλινα, τρύπες σε pcb  και τα γνωστά...

----------


## Neuraxia

Καλησπέρα , 
Είμαι και εγώ ανάμεσα στα δύο (Dremel- κλώνος Carrefour) έχω ένα δράπανο Carrefour που την δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά, 
σε κάτι πιο ακριβές όπως το πολυεργαλείο φοβάμαι λίγο την ποιότητα κατασκευής του ..
timekeeper μήπως είναι εύκολη μια φωτό με τα αξεσουάρ που το συνοδεύουν, για σύγκριση ?

----------


## timekeeper

> Καλησπέρα , 
> Είμαι και εγώ ανάμεσα στα δύο (Dremel- κλώνος Carrefour) έχω ένα δράπανο Carrefour που την δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά, 
> σε κάτι πιο ακριβές όπως το πολυεργαλείο φοβάμαι λίγο την ποιότητα κατασκευής του ..
> timekeeper μήπως είναι εύκολη μια φωτό με τα αξεσουάρ που το συνοδεύουν, για σύγκριση ?



Και βέβαια!!! Ανέμενε ολίγον τι...

----------


## timekeeper

Εδώ είναι το carrefour. Δεν έχω πρόχειρη την μηχανή, οπότε τις έβγαλα με το κινητό.

----------


## Neuraxia

Ευχαριστώ,κατατοπιστικότατος. :Smile:

----------


## hukgys

αυτός είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος στη Θεσ/νίκη http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/dremel-ergaleia.html

εγώ έχω series 300, όσες φορές το έχω ζορίζει δεν τα παρέδωσε ποτέ (έχει και 2 χρόνια εγγύηση)

----------


## paul333

εγω εχω το dremel 300 δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος για τα λεφτα που εδωσα το μετανιωσα τα εξαρτηματα ειναι πανακριβα

επισης η φωλια που δινει μαζι με το dremel δεν παιρνει ψιλο τριπανι κατω απο 1.00χιλ. θα πρεπει να αγοραστει ξεχωριστα, μεχρι τωρα οσες φορες

δοκιμασα να κοψω με τα δισκακια που ειχαι μεσα στο κουτι ολα μου σπασανε και εχασα και την βιδα απο τον αξονα.

στην τελικη πηρα ενα απο τα lidl της πλακας και με αυτο τρυπαω της πλακετες το dremel καθεται στο κουτι του.

----------


## timekeeper

> εγω εχω το dremel 300 δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος για τα λεφτα που εδωσα το μετανιωσα τα εξαρτηματα ειναι πανακριβα
> 
> επισης η φωλια που δινει μαζι με το dremel δεν παιρνει ψιλο τριπανι κατω απο 1.00χιλ. θα πρεπει να αγοραστει ξεχωριστα, μεχρι τωρα οσες φορες
> 
> δοκιμασα να κοψω με τα δισκακια που ειχαι μεσα στο κουτι ολα μου σπασανε και εχασα και την βιδα απο τον αξονα.
> 
> στην τελικη πηρα ενα απο τα lidl της πλακας και με αυτο τρυπαω της πλακετες το dremel καθεται στο κουτι του.



Αν και δεν έχω το συγκεκριμένο πολυεργαλείο του lidl, θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου καθώς από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία το lidl φέρνει πάντα εργαλεία-σκυλιά που βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους στο έπακρο! Και κάτι ακόμη σχετικά με τα τρυπάνια: Από τότε που πήρα οδοντιατρική φρέζα σώθηκα! Ούτε τρυπανάκια που σπάνε επειδή τα στραβοκοίταξες, ούτε τίποτα. Και εφαρμόζουν και μια χαρά στο πολυεργαλείο που έχω. Δίνεις 3 ευρώ και ξεννοιάζεις!

----------


## paul333

εγω εγραψα για το dremel 300 το γνησιο οτι ειναι μαπα; νε μεν πολυστροφο αλλα εμενα δεν μου εκανε και για κοψιματα δεν κανει

γιατι τα δισκακια σπανε.

αυτο που πηρα απο το lidl μεχρι τωρα μου δουλευει μια χαρα για την δουλεια που το θελω τρυπανακια καρβιδιου χρησιμοπειο ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.

και οπως ειπα το dremel to εχω στο ντουλαπι μεσα στο κουτι καθεται.

----------


## Googlis

Δεν ξέρω αν βιάστηκα ή αν θα το μετανιώσω πάντως πήρα το Dremel 4000 και θα δείξει....

----------


## hukgys

εγώ έχω αλλάξει τη φωλιά και έχω πάρει καλύτερης ποιότητας και με πιο μεγάλη διάμετρο άνοιγμα 

όσο για τα εξαρτήματα ναι είναι ακριβά αλλά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και απο άλλο κατασκευαστή π.χ. powerfix( απο τα lidl)

----------


## Neuraxia

Τελικά  Dremel  και για μένα http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=3458
Μεγειές μας  :Smile:

----------


## ikaros1978

> Δεν ξέρω αν βιάστηκα ή αν θα το μετανιώσω πάντως πήρα το Dremel 4000 και θα δείξει....



να το μετανοιωσεις Νικολα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!

----------


## paul333

το οτι η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια την διαφημιζουν πολυ δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι το καλυτερο! και εγω ετσι την πατησα και το πηρα.

εγω το μετανιωσα γιατι το αγορασα για να κανο καποια mod στο κουτι που ειχα αγορασει που ειναι lian li αξιας 150euro ολο 

αλουμινιο και οταν πηγα να κοψο με τα δισκακια ολο μου γλειστραγε και εφευγε και μου εσπαγαν.

Ολα τα κοψιματα βγηκαν στραβα ευτυχως τα λιμαρισα και τα εστρωσα.

----------


## xrhstosmp

με τις λιγες γνωσεις μου στο θεμα της κοπης,νομιζω πως το αλουμινιο δε θελει απλο δισκο.. το αλουμινιο θελει δοντια για να κοπει.ή πριονι ή οδοντοτο δισκο.

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα εξοικειωσης, εχω δει ατομα να κανουν παπαδες με ενα dremel και τα κλασικα εξαρτηματα.

Βασικα εχω καταληξει οτι με το dremel ουσιαστικα δεν πρεπει να ασκεις πιεση οταν κοβεις οπως θα εκανες πχ με ενα πριονι. Ουσιαστικα απλα το κρατας στην θεση και... περιμενεις να τελειωσει το κοψιμο.

Βεβαια δεν εχω κ καμια μεγαλη πειρα στο αντικειμενο, ελαχιστα εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου.

----------


## xsterg

για εμενα πριν γινει η τρυπα σε οτι μεταλλο και να ειναι, πριν το τρυπημα πονταρω την τρυπα. ξεκιναω με ενα ψιλο τρυπανι και προοδευτικα μεγαλωνω την διαμετρο. εχω για περιπου 17-20 χρονια ενα hobby drill. αυτα που ειχε καποτε η smart kit. του ειχα αλλαξει και το τσοκ της κεγαλης και του ειχα βαλει αυτο που παιρνει ολα τα τρυπανια απο 0,3 εως 3,5 χιλ. εχω τρυπησει απο πλακετες, αλουμινενιες προσοψεις, κουτια, μικρα σιδερα, ξυλα και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα. και μιλαμε για τρυπημα που πολες φορες το ζοριζε μεχρι του σημειου να μην μπορω να το αγγιξω απο το πλαστικο περιβλημα λογω του οτι υπερθερμαινονταν μετα απο το συνεχες ζορισμα. προσφατα εδω και ενα χρονο πηρα και ενα δευτερο ακριβως το ιδιο. μιλαμε για 25 € περιπου. ε για τα χρηματα του το θεωρω ανωτερο απο dremel. κανει τρυπηματα ακριβειας και δεν ειχα ποτε παραπονο. 
ε και για οποιον ρωτησει γιατι πηρα και δευτερο αφου το πρωτο δουλευει πολυ καλα του απανταω: ενα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου και ενα στο σπιτι που μενω με την γυναικα μου. οπου και να παω θελω μα μαστορευω!!!
αυτο που δεν μπορεσα να βρω για το δευτερο δραπανακι παντως ειναι το τσοκακι. αν καποιος φιλος ξερει που μπορω να το αγορασω ας βοηθησει.

----------


## tasosmos

Σε μαγαζια με εργαλεια μοντελισμου κτλ κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα βρεις τσοκ. πχ αν εισαι Αθηνα ο Διλμας στην Αθηνας πρεπει να εχει.

----------


## paul333

εφοσον η dremel λεει πως το μηχανημα της ειναι τα καλυτερα τοτε επρεπε να παρεχει και την ασφαλεια

και να εδεινε μαζι και αυτο 

http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/p...sarthma-5.html

μεσα στο κουτι και οχι να το πουλαει ξεχωριστα. γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ επικινδυνο εαν σπασει το δισκακι 

παει σφαιρα αν παει στο ματι η παει πουθενα αλλου χαθηκες για αυτο γυαλια οποσδηποτε και οτι αλλο για προστασια.

δεν περιμενω απο τα αλλα τιποτα για τη ειναι της πλακας προστασιες κλπ.

----------


## Panoss

> για εμενα πριν γινει η τρυπα σε οτι μεταλλο και να ειναι, πριν το τρυπημα πονταρω την τρυπα. ξεκιναω με ενα ψιλο τρυπανι και προοδευτικα μεγαλωνω την διαμετρο. εχω για περιπου 17-20 χρονια ενα hobby drill. αυτα που ειχε καποτε η smart kit. του ειχα αλλαξει και το τσοκ της κεγαλης και του ειχα βαλει αυτο που παιρνει ολα τα τρυπανια απο 0,3 εως 3,5 χιλ. εχω τρυπησει απο πλακετες, αλουμινενιες προσοψεις, κουτια, μικρα σιδερα, ξυλα και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα. και μιλαμε για τρυπημα που πολες φορες το ζοριζε μεχρι του σημειου να μην μπορω να το αγγιξω απο το πλαστικο περιβλημα λογω του οτι υπερθερμαινονταν μετα απο το συνεχες ζορισμα. προσφατα εδω και ενα χρονο πηρα και ενα δευτερο ακριβως το ιδιο. μιλαμε για 25 € περιπου. ε για τα χρηματα του το θεωρω ανωτερο απο dremel. κανει τρυπηματα ακριβειας και δεν ειχα ποτε παραπονο. 
> ε και για οποιον ρωτησει γιατι πηρα και δευτερο αφου το πρωτο δουλευει πολυ καλα του απανταω: ενα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου και ενα στο σπιτι που μενω με την γυναικα μου. οπου και να παω θελω μα μαστορευω!!!
> αυτο που δεν μπορεσα να βρω για το δευτερο δραπανακι παντως ειναι το τσοκακι. αν καποιος φιλος ξερει που μπορω να το αγορασω ας βοηθησει.



 Η μάρκα είναι hobby drill? Και το χουν στη Smart kit?(κρίμα, Smart kit = ορισμός της αγένειας και της αρπαχτής, για μένα. Έχω να πατήσω κάτι χρόνια, και δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπατήσω).

----------


## xsterg

> Η μάρκα είναι hobby drill? Και το χουν στη Smart kit?(κρίμα, Smart kit = ορισμός της αγένειας και της αρπαχτής, για μένα. Έχω να πατήσω κάτι χρόνια, και δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπατήσω).



αγαπητε φιλε, 
η μαρκα ειναι electro hobby drill. no 0400 ετσι γραφει πανω του. το θεωρω σκυλι παντως. ναι απο οτι θυμαμαι ηταν στην Αγ Κωνσταντινου κάτω απο την  Ομονοια. τωρα εχει φυγει απο εκει και δεν ξερω που εχει μεταφερθει. παντως ουτε στο σιτε της λεει διευθυνση. αν ξερει καποιος φιλος ας το γραψει. πάντως οντως δεν ηταν και απο τους πιο ευγενικους. με τους τωρινους υπαλληλους δεν ξερω τι παιζει.

----------


## xsterg

> Σε μαγαζια με εργαλεια μοντελισμου κτλ κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα βρεις τσοκ. πχ αν εισαι Αθηνα ο Διλμας στην Αθηνας πρεπει να εχει.



σε ευχαριστω. βρίσκομαι πατρα. οταν ανεβω αθηνα θα το κοιταξω. και λεω οταν γιατι με την ακρίβεια που παιζει δεν ανεβαινει ευκολα κανεις απο πατρα --> αθηνα.

----------


## hukgys

την πέμπτη στα lidl έχει εξαρτήματα/κεφαλές http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_10865.htm

----------


## dovegroup

> εφοσον η dremel λεει πως το μηχανημα της ειναι τα καλυτερα τοτε επρεπε να παρεχει και την ασφαλεια
> 
> και να εδεινε μαζι και αυτο 
> 
> http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/p...sarthma-5.html
> 
> μεσα στο κουτι και οχι να το πουλαει ξεχωριστα. γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ επικινδυνο εαν σπασει το δισκακι 
> 
> παει σφαιρα αν παει στο ματι η παει πουθενα αλλου χαθηκες για αυτο γυαλια οποσδηποτε και οτι αλλο για προστασια.
> ...



Δεν εχω καταλάβει κάτι...σου έσπασε και καρφώθηκε κάπου?
Τι έκοψες με το δισκοπρίονο που είναι για ξύλο, πλαστικό και για epoxy?
Το προστατευτικό (plexyglass) που έχει δεν σταμάτησε το δισκάκι?
Εκοβες και έβλεπες το δισκάκι, δλδ το κράταγες σε γωνία?
Δηλαδή αν πάρεις δισκοπρίονο βάσης και δεν λάβεις προστασία η εταιρεία θα φταίει?
Τα δισκάκια που δεν έχουν κάλυμα για μέταλλο και πλαστικό απο οποιοδήποτε εργαλείο της πλάκας έχεις δεί να σπάνε και πόσο συχνά?
Το συγκεκριμένο το έχω και κόβω ξύλο, πλαστικό, και epoxy είναι βασικό να γνωρίζεις την ταχύτητα κοπής για κάθε είδος που κόβεις, να φοράς γυαλιά, και στα φθηνά εργαλεία και πανοπλία αλλιώς κάτι θα γίνει...
Κανένα εργαλείο πολύστροφο και μή δεν είναι ασφαλές απλά κάποια αυτό είναι πιό ασφαλές απο άλλα γι' αυτό το λόγο δίνεις χρήματα οχι επειδή είναι dremel...
Συμφωνώ και εγώ πως η εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να έχει βγάλει ΚΙΤ με όλα τα προσαρτήματα ανα είδος εργασίας και να τα αγοράζεις όλα μαζί σε μιά λογική τιμή αλλά "κάθε εμπόριο για καλό" :Lol:

----------


## paul333

*Δεν εχω καταλάβει κάτι...σου έσπασε και καρφώθηκε κάπου?*
οχι δεν καρφωθηκε ευτυχως για μενα.

*
Τι έκοψες με το δισκοπρίονο που είναι για ξύλο, πλαστικό και για epoxy?*
οχι εκοψα με τα δισκακια που εχει μεσα το κουτι του dremel αλουμινιο


*Το προστατευτικό (plexyglass) που έχει δεν σταμάτησε το δισκάκι?*
πιο προστατευτικο το πουλανε ξεχωριστα δεν υπαρχει στο κουτι που αγορασα.

*Εκοβες και έβλεπες το δισκάκι, δλδ το κράταγες σε γωνία?*
οχι δεν το εβλεπα αλλα εσυ τη λες δεν πρεπει να κοιταω τη κοβω?

*Δηλαδή αν πάρεις δισκοπρίονο βάσης και δεν λάβεις προστασία η εταιρεία θα φταίει?*
μεχρι τωρα εχω δουλεψει αρκετους τροχους ολα ακομα και τα κινεζικα εχουν προστατευτικο μεταλλικο.
*
Τα δισκάκια που δεν έχουν κάλυμα για μέταλλο και πλαστικό απο οποιοδήποτε εργαλείο της πλάκας έχεις δεί να σπάνε και πόσο συχνά?*

ποτε δεν μου εχω σπασει κανενα μαρμαρα δουλευα και χωρις προφυλακτηρα.

----------


## savnik

> αγαπητε φιλε, 
> η μαρκα ειναι electro hobby drill. no 0400 ετσι γραφει πανω του. το θεωρω σκυλι παντως. ναι απο οτι θυμαμαι ηταν στην Αγ Κωνσταντινου κάτω απο την Ομονοια.



Έχω το electro hobby drill. no 0600 πάνω από 25 χρόνια, το οποίο έχει τσοκ που παιρνει ολα τα τρυπανια απο 0,3 εως 3,5 χιλ. και το είχα πάρει και εγώ από την  Smart kit στην πλατεία κάνιγγος (χαλκοκονδύλη).

----------


## Jimakos_Sn

Παιδιά προσοχή μόνο στα δισκάκια κτλπ που δεν είναι ντρέμελ ορίτζιναλ (αυτά του λιντλ είχα πάρει), παραλίγο να χάσω το μάτι μου με μια μαλακία. Και ναι απο τις λίγες φορές που δεν είχα γυαλιά.
Επίσης αυτά τα καφετιά λεπτά δισκάκια που έχει μέσα κόβουνε τα πάντα αρκεί να μην τρεμοπαίζει το χέρι σου. Έχω κόψει ατσάλινη βέργα (χαλώντας 2-3) ακόμα και χοντρή λαμαρίνα απο κουτί τροφοδοτικού υπολογιστή.

----------


## shoco

Σε ποσες στροφες το δουλευετε για μεταλλο και σε ποσες για πλαστικο;

----------


## Jimakos_Sn

Στο μέταλλο δε νομίζω να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις στροφές. Στο πλαστικό θα αρχίσει να το λιώνει.

----------


## shoco

> Στο μέταλλο δε νομίζω να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις στροφές. Στο πλαστικό θα αρχίσει να το λιώνει.



σε ποσες στροφες αναφερεσαι;

----------


## dovegroup

> *Δεν εχω καταλάβει κάτι...σου έσπασε και καρφώθηκε κάπου?*
> οχι δεν καρφωθηκε ευτυχως για μενα.
> *Αλουμίνιο με πόσες στροφές φίλε μου?*
> 
> 
> *Τι έκοψες με το δισκοπρίονο που είναι για ξύλο, πλαστικό και για epoxy?*
> οχι εκοψα με τα δισκακια που εχει μεσα το κουτι του dremel αλουμινιο
> *Ποιά δισκάκια? (χρώμα παρακαλώ)*
> 
> ...



*Μιλάμε για αλουμίνιο και επειδή είχα δίσκο κοπής αλουμινίου και δισκοπρίονο βάσης γι αυτό, δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση το μάρμαρο η πέτρα το ξύλο το πλαστικό ακόμη και ο σίδηρος με δίσκο και δισκοπρίονο ειδικά για αλουμίνιο...Ο δίσκος είναι απλά πανάκριβος.*

*Επιμένω με πόσες στροφές και με τί δίσκο, ήταν τελείως κάθετη η κοπή, τον ζόριζες, και σε τι πάχος αλουμινίου?*
*Εχω λιώσει καμμιά 200αρια αλλά δεν εχω σπάσει κανέναν...*
*Αγοράζω μόνο Dremel, κινέζικους που λιώνουν ακόμη και με πλαστικό ποτέ...*

*Τα εργαλεία έχουν συγκεκριμένη χρήση πέρα απο αυτή δεν εχει ευθύνη ο σχεδιαστής, παράδειγμα αν κόβεις με δίσκο που εχει φαγωθεί 2-3mm η περιφέρεια και τον δουλεύεις ακόμη για αλουμίνιο πάς γυρεύοντας...*

*Ο δίσκος μπορεί να είναι αερόψυκτος ο θεός να τον κάνει...αλλά δεν κάνει για αυτά τα πράγματα...*

*Ολα τα παραπάνω στα λέω γιατί αν έχεις πάρει προφυλάξεις και έχεις ακριβώς ακολουθήσει τις προδιαγραφές τότε πρέπει να μιλήσεις με την εταιρεία και να διαμαρτυρηθείς εντονότατα!!!*

----------


## paul333

εγω εγραψα απο την αρχη οτι λεω για τα δισκακια 10 που περιεχονται στην συσκευασια μεσα στο κουτι του dremel. 

Δοκιμαστηκαν και τα δεκα ολα μου εσπασαν, οσο ελαφρια και αν το εκανα κλοτσαγε το dremel.

οποιος εχει πιασει dremel και δεν του εσπασε δισκακι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να λεει

ψεματα, αμα σπασεις καμια πενηνταρια δισκακια ισως μετα να μπορεις να κοβεις και να μη σου σπανε.

----------


## dovegroup

Ωραίος αντίλογος αλλά δεν απάντησες στις ερωτήσεις και έβγαλες τα συμπεράσματα σου πρίν κάνεις τον κόπο να ανατρέξεις σε προηγούμενα post.
Αναρωτήθηκες πιά η διαφορά δεξιότητας με την αδεξιότητα, της ευθύνης με την ανευθυνότητα ίσως?
Εκανες τον κόπο να δείς μερικά βιντεάκια How To?
Μπορεί να του αρέσει κάποιου να τα βλεπει να σπάνε γιατί οχι, περί ορέξεως...
Ευθέως σου απαντώ δεν έχω σπάσει ούτε ένα της εταιρείας αυτής εχω λίωσει όμως τα πρώτα μου εκατό ίσως και διακόσια και βάλε δεν θυμάμαι...
Εχω ακόμη τον ίδιο δίσκο της μαμάς του στο δισκοπρίονο κόβω πλακέτες και ηλεκτρικά πλαστικά κανάλια πάνω απο χρόνο αυτό απο μόνο του λέει πολλά...
Συνεπώς μην ψάχνεις για φαντάσματα το πρόβλημα έχει λύση και δεν έχεις παρά να το ζητήσεις με ευγενικό τρόπο...
Η λύση RTFM και διάβασμα περί αντοχής υλικών...

----------


## paul333

> Ωραίος αντίλογος αλλά δεν απάντησες στις ερωτήσεις και έβγαλες τα συμπεράσματα σου πρίν κάνεις τον κόπο να ανατρέξεις σε προηγούμενα post.
> Αναρωτήθηκες πιά η διαφορά δεξιότητας με την αδεξιότητα, της ευθύνης με την ανευθυνότητα ίσως?
> Εκανες τον κόπο να δείς μερικά βιντεάκια How To?
> Μπορεί να του αρέσει κάποιου να τα βλεπει να σπάνε γιατί οχι, περί ορέξεως...
> Ευθέως σου απαντώ δεν έχω σπάσει ούτε ένα της εταιρείας αυτής εχω λίωσει όμως τα πρώτα μου εκατό ίσως και διακόσια και βάλε δεν θυμάμαι...
> Εχω ακόμη τον ίδιο δίσκο της μαμάς του στο δισκοπρίονο κόβω πλακέτες και ηλεκτρικά πλαστικά κανάλια πάνω απο χρόνο αυτό απο μόνο του λέει πολλά...
> Συνεπώς μην ψάχνεις για φαντάσματα το πρόβλημα έχει λύση και δεν έχεις παρά να το ζητήσεις με ευγενικό τρόπο...
> Η λύση RTFM και διάβασμα περί αντοχής υλικών...



λοιπον εσυ τη λες να μην διαβασα? τοσα ξενα forum υπαρχουν λες να το πηρα ετσι 

για κοψω ενα κουτι αξιας 150euro.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/
http://www.mnpctech.com/Dremel.html


οταν μιλας για δισκοπριονο τη ενοεις? γιατι το δικο μου δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα παρα τα βασικα, 

εσυ μπορει να το αγορασες με προσαρτηματα δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## dovegroup

> λοιπον εσυ τη λες να μην διαβασα? τοσα ξενα forum υπαρχουν λες να το πηρα ετσι 
> 
> για κοψω ενα κουτι αξιας 150euro.
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/
> http://www.mnpctech.com/Dremel.html
> 
> 
> οταν μιλας για δισκοπριονο τη ενοεις? γιατι το δικο μου δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα παρα τα βασικα, 
> ...



Λοιπόν το ΚΙΤ είχε τα παρακάτω:
409 DREMEL ΔΙΣΚΟΣ ΚΟΠΗΣ Τρομερά λεπτός και επικίνδυνος, θέλει προσοχή είναι τρομερά ευθραυστός, θέλει απαλές κινήσεις σταθερό χέρι και όχι πίεση (36 τεμάχια είχε το κουτάκι). (και τα έχει τα 31 κινούργια και 5 λιωμένα ακόμη εδώ και χρόνια).
Το πιό επικίνδυνο εξάρτημα για μένα.

426 DREMEL ΔΙΣΚΟΣ ΚΟΠΗΣ Δεν σπάει για πλάκα αν είναι Dremel, θέλει προσοχή δεν είναι ευθραυστός αλλά αν "κλωτσήσει" δεν τον μαζεύεις εύκολα (20 τεμάχια το κάθε κουτάκι). Εχω αγοράσει και ΚΙΤ απο εξωτερικό μερικά των 20 τεμαχίων και 5 x 20 (100) σχεδόν στο 1/3 της τιμής τους προσφορά απο Αμερικάνο πρίν κανα χρόνο απο ebay.

Αυτά είναι extra δεν υπάρχουν σε προσφορά ΚΙΤ:

670 DREMEL Δισκοπρίονο Προσάρτημα άριστο για ξύλο, πλαστικό και PCB τρομερά ανθεκτικό και ασφαλές.

SC406 DREMEL Στέλεχος SpeedClic και ανάλογοι δίσκοι είναι ακριβοί και τους χρησιμοποιώ μόνο σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις που θέλω τρελή λεπτομέρεια και λυπάμαι μην χαλάσω το υλικό πρός επεξεργασία.

Αλλά δεν εχω δεί να σπάει βρε φίλε ποτέ τι να σου πώ θα μίλαγα με την εταιρεία εντόνως αν μου είχε τύχη να σπάσω 50 δισκάκια τι να σου πώ.

Τρυπανάκια έχω σπάσει ασε μη σου πώ πόσα αλλά αυτά πρίν πολλά χρόνια, άλλαξα νοοτροπία και δουλεύω φρέζες οδοντοτεχνίτη, φρέζα πλάγιας κοπής δεν εχω στραβώσει καμμία, εχω σπάσει όμως εξάρτημα για τρόχισμα κι αυτό απο βλακεία και επιμονή να κάνω δουλειά, έβαλα πολύ πίεση και το στρίμωξα σε σημείο απίστευτο και μου έμεινε το μεταλλικό στέλεχος στο χέρι και το υπόλοιπο το έφτυνα και ψαχνόμουν για τρύπες :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: .

Υ.Γ. Μόλις είδα το πρώτο Video http://www.mnpctech.com/Dremel.html λυπάμαι αλλά δεν ξέρει τι κάνει ο λεβέντης στην στρογγυλή τρύπα με το δισκάκι το 426 αυτό απλά απαγορεύετε είναι λάθος, θέλει φρέζα αυτό και όχι δισκάκι και συγκεκριμένα αυτή 561 DREMEL και μετά δεν θέλει κάν τρόχισμα ή λιμάρισμα με δίσκο με απλή λίμα απαλά.

----------


## paul333

εγω το αγορασα πριν τρια χρονια περιπου δεν θυμαμαι τη δισκους ειχαι! παντως σιγουρα ηταν δεκα,

να σου πω μολις το πηρα αρχισα να κοβω το κουτι, οταν μου εσπασαν απο κει και περα δεν αγορασα δισκακια.

τωρα βλεπω και εχει αλλαξη και η προσφορα και εχει διαφορετικου τυπου δισκους διαφορετικη συσκευασια βλεπω ειναι σε αλλη θηκη.

ευχαριστω παντος για τους δισκους και της πληροφοριες.

----------


## dovegroup

> εγω το αγορασα πριν τρια χρονια περιπου δεν θυμαμαι τη δισκους ειχαι! παντως σιγουρα ηταν δεκα,
> 
> να σου πω μολις το πηρα αρχισα να κοβω το κουτι, οταν μου εσπασαν απο κει και περα δεν αγορασα δισκακια.
> 
> τωρα βλεπω και εχει αλλαξη και η προσφορα και εχει διαφορετικου τυπου δισκους διαφορετικη συσκευασια βλεπω ειναι σε αλλη θηκη.
> 
> ευχαριστω παντος για τους δισκους και της πληροφοριες.



 
Καλοδεχούμενος... :Thumbup1:

----------


## AlexSm

Γειά χαρά παιδιά, μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα κι εγώ ένα dremel 300 με σκοπό να το χρησιμοποιήσω κυρίως στην κοπή πλακετών για pcb.

Ο δίσκος κοπής 540 γι' αυτήν τη δουλειά είναι καλός ή συστήνετε κάποιον άλλο;

Επίσης εξαρτήματα κάπως μεμονωμένα πού μπορούμε να βρούμε; Για τα κιτάκια της dremel είναι ελεεινά ακριβά.

----------


## Panoss

Τα πάντα σχετικά με dremel είναι ακριβά, αλλά πιστεύω δεν θα βρεις την ίδια ποιότητα σε καλύτερη τιμή.
Σκεφτόμουν να πάρω κι εγώ dremel, μετά σκεφτόμουν για proxxon, επειδή, απ' ότι διάβασα σε κάποιο φόρουμ, είναι πιο καλά κεντραρισμένα, πιο ανθεκτικά, έχουν καλύτερη ροπή, έχουν το μετασχηματιστή ξεχωριστά από το μοτέρ κλπ.
Τελικά, δεν πήρα τίποτα, έχω κάτι μοτεράκια (4-5) και λέω να φτιάξω ένα αυτοσχέδιο  :Smile:  . Αν έβρισκα ένα καλό μοτεράκι σαν αυτά που χει η proxxon (και πολύστροφο 30.000 rpm ας πούμε) μια χαρά θα 'τανε!

----------


## dovegroup

> Γειά χαρά παιδιά, μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα κι εγώ ένα dremel 300 με σκοπό να το χρησιμοποιήσω κυρίως στην κοπή πλακετών για pcb.
> 
> Ο δίσκος κοπής 540 γι' αυτήν τη δουλειά είναι καλός ή συστήνετε κάποιον άλλο;
> 
> Επίσης εξαρτήματα κάπως μεμονωμένα πού μπορούμε να βρούμε; Για τα κιτάκια της dremel είναι ελεεινά ακριβά.



Αγαπητέ θα σου πρότεινα αυτό:
670 DREMEL Δισκοπρίονο Προσάρτημα άριστο για ξύλο, πλαστικό και PCB τρομερά ανθεκτικό και ασφαλές.
Προσοχή όμως φτιάξε οδηγό με ενα μέταλλο κάτι σε γωνία, φόρα γάντια και γυαλιά και μην κοιτάς τον δίσκο κατάματα, ο δίσκος κόβει κρατώντας τον στο δεξί χέρι απο το πίσω μέρος πρός τα εμπρός.
Δες οδηγίες πρίν κάνεις κάτι...
Τα μικροεργαλεία μπορούν να κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά απο τα κλασσικά εργαλεία όσο παράξενο και αν μοιάζει...
PCB απο 10000 στροφές έως 15000 και το αφήνεις να "πάει" μόνο του, οχι ζορίσματα.

Ο 540 είναι μιά χαρά δίσκος αλλά θές οδηγό, και δεν έχεις και προστατευτικό απο πάνω του...Για πλαστικούλια, σωλήνες και λεπτά φύλλα αλουμινίου max (2.5mm) και pcb πάει καλά.
Οσο για εξαρτήματα ψάξε ebay και Αθηνάς αν κάνεις μιά βόλτα θα πάρεις καλές τιμές μετά παζαρίου βεβαίως βεβαίως... :Lol: 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Panoss

Έφεραν ξανά στο Alexpack το γνωστό δραπανάκι Doit, στην απίστευτη τιμή των 19,90€!!! (Κανονική τιμή 34 και κάτι, βγάζοντας κάρτα πάει στα 24,90€, όπως γράφει και στο φυλλάδιο, και κάνουν και μια ακόμα έκπτωση και πάει στα 19,90€. Για να βγάλετε κάρτα Alexpack, είναι πολύ απλό, σαν τις κάρτες των σούπερ μάρκετ) 
Έχει και *ΕΥΚΑΜΠΤΟ ΑΞΟΝΑ*! Αυτό από μόνο του είναι πανάκριβο.
Πήγα και το πήρα, μια χαρά φαίνεται, ΤΡΕΧΤΕΕΕΕ!!! Είναι μέχρι το Σάββατο, 1 Οκτωβρίου, 3 μέρες δηλαδή.
doit.png

----------


## paul333

ειδα εχει και βαση για τρυπανια στα 16,70 χαθηκε να ανοιξουν και ενα καταστημα στα νοτιοανατολικα προαστεια
το εχουν ανοιξει με στο κεντρο που γινεται χαμος με της απεργιες και στη παλληνη αν ειναι δυνατον.

----------


## Panoss

16,70 - 20% = 13,36€. Κάνουν 20% έκπτωση, νομίζω σε όλα, οπότε λογικά και στη βάση.

----------


## Alezi

Παιδια δειτε και αυτό.
Εγώ τα Parkside τα προτιμώ.Οτι εχω πάρει ήταν πολύ καλό.

GR_56052_01_b.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Καλό φαίνεται, αλλά δεν έχει εύκαμπτο άξονα, όπως το Doit.

----------


## herctrap

και τα δυο ( 300, 4000 ) ταιριάζουν με την κατακόρυφη βάση δραπανου ???

----------


## paul333

> Παιδια δειτε και αυτό.
> Εγώ τα Parkside τα προτιμώ.Οτι εχω πάρει ήταν πολύ καλό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24012



εγω εχω το ηλεκτρικο αυτο βλεπω ειναι επαναφορτιζομενο αλλα εχουν ενα προβλημα με της στροφες

τα parkiside το ζορισα λιγο και αρχισε να χανει στροφες και να ζεσταινεται για τρυπημα πλακετας με τρυπανακι βολφραμιου 
ζοριστηκε στης fiberglass πλακετες δεν ξερω για της απλες.

ενω πχ το dremel δεν καταλαβαινει σε αυτα ειναι δυνατο.

----------


## aser

> Έφεραν ξανά στο Alexpack το γνωστό δραπανάκι Doit, στην απίστευτη τιμή των 19,90€!!! (Κανονική τιμή 34 και κάτι, βγάζοντας κάρτα πάει στα 24,90€, όπως γράφει και στο φυλλάδιο, και κάνουν και μια ακόμα έκπτωση και πάει στα 19,90€. Για να βγάλετε κάρτα Alexpack, είναι πολύ απλό, σαν τις κάρτες των σούπερ μάρκετ)



Βγαινω εκτος θεματος αλλα θελω να πω το εξης, προσοχη στην συμπληρωσει των στοχειων μην βαλετε αριθμο κινητου γιατι μετα αρχιζουν να σε ενοχλουν με εκνευριστικα sms για καθημερινες προσφορες, ακομα και αν δεν τσεκαρεις στην επιλογη "μεσω κινητου". Το doit το ειχα παρει πριν 1 χρονο (αν θυμαμαι καλα) το εχω ζορισει αρκετες φορες χωρις να μου βγαλει το παραμικρο προβλημα.

----------


## asterixx25

Αυτή την εβδομάδα υπάρχει μια προσφορά για πολυεργαλείο ρεύματος. (dremel)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml...S.050499&sid=1

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο? Αξίζει η να το αφήσω?

----------


## aser

Ηλια ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με το Doit που εχει το alex pak με την διαφορα στην μαρκα, εγω παντως με το Doit ειμαι ευχαριστημενος μεχρι στιγμης, δεν μου εχει βγαλει το παραμικρο.

----------


## antonis_p

είδα στο lidl πως βγάζει κάτι τέτοιο τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## asterixx25

> είδα στο lidl πως βγάζει κάτι τέτοιο τις επόμενες μέρες.



Κάποια φωτό-μάρκα-link ?

----------


## bpel86

Parkside ειναι. Βγαζει νομιζω τη δευτερα επαναφορτιζομενο και την πεμπτη ρευματος. Θα παρω κι εγω το ενα απο τα δυο. Ποιο προτεινετε?

----------


## icman

παιδες εγω πηρα περυσι το parkside και υστερα απο αρκετη δουεια(πολλη χρηση πετρας) καηκε το ποτενσιομετρο που εχει για να ρυθμιζεις τις στροφες..βεβαια δεν αξιωθηκα ακομα να το αλλαξω και ετσι το δουλευω με ενα διακοπτακι on/of.παντως επειδη ειναι ωραια εργαλεια και φθηνα λεω να παρω και ενα do it και βλεπουμε.ειχα παρει αυτο με τον μετασχιματιστη(οχι επαναφορτιζωμενο).

----------


## Panoss

Έχω το φυλλάδιο του Lidl, λέει ότι θα βγάλει το 'dremelοειδές' *Πέμπτη 2 Φεβρουαρίου*.
Προσοχή, μην το μπερδέψετε με ένα μικρότερο που το ονομάζει 'Συσκευή χάραξης'.
Το δραπανάκι το ονομάζει 'Συσκευή χάραξης και μοντελισμού', 22,99 ευρώ.

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Παναγιώτη μηπως ειναι σαν αυτο ? Μοντελο PMGS12 

http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/11/22/64/62/voltme12.jpg

Το παραπανω το ειχα παρει πριν 2,5 χρονια 20 ευρω απο τα lidl ειναι 12 volt ,ειναι ελαφρυ,ρυθμιζομενες στροφες 5.000-20.000 και για ελαφρες δουλειες ειναι μια χαρά .Με αρκετα παρελκομενα απο δισκακια ,δισκους τροχισματος,τρυπανάκια,5 φωλιές,κ.τ.λ οπως την παρακατω φωτο στο λινκ.

http://powertool.manualsonline.com/m...1/pmgs_12.html

----------


## Panoss

> Φιλε Παναγιώτη μηπως ειναι σαν αυτο ? Μοντελο PMGS12 
> 
> http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/11/22/64/62/voltme12.jpg
> 
> Το παραπανω το ειχα παρει πριν 2,5 χρονια 20 ευρω απο τα lidl ειναι 12 volt ,ειναι ελαφρυ,ρυθμιζομενες στροφες 5.000-20.000 και για ελαφρες δουλειες ειναι μια χαρά .Με αρκετα παρελκομενα απο δισκακια ,δισκους τροχισματος,τρυπανάκια,5 φωλιές,κ.τ.λ οπως την παρακατω φωτο στο λινκ.
> 
> http://powertool.manualsonline.com/m...1/pmgs_12.html



Ναι, αυτό είναι.
Το κακό με τα Parkside είναι ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις να τα φέρει το Lidl, ούτε καν στο ίντερνετ δεν τα 'χω βρει!
Ενώ ανταλλακτικά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν.

----------


## weather1967

H εταιρια λεγεται compernass που τα φερνει,κοιτα εδώ εχει ολα τα manual στα εργαλεια της parkside 

http://www.kompernass.com/pages/inde...rkside&lang=gr

Στο εγχειριδιο αναφερει αντιπροσωπο καπου στην Νέα Ιωνία για service

*Kompernass Service Eλλάδα*

*Tηλέφωνο:* 210 2790865

----------


## asterixx25

Λέτε να προτιμήσω καλύτερα αυτό του Lidl? σε σχέση με αυτό του e-shop?

----------


## antonis_p

> Λέτε να προτιμήσω καλύτερα αυτό του Lidl? σε σχέση με αυτό του e-shop?



Είναι σε ισχύ σε ισχύ το μποϋκοτάζ που ξεκίνησε ο Γλέζος ... 

το παρακάτω είναι από παλιά ...





> λοιπον εσυ τη λες να μην διαβασα? τοσα ξενα forum υπαρχουν λες να το πηρα ετσι



εδώ δεν διάβασαν το μνημόνιο αυτοί που το ψήφισαν ...

----------


## Panoss

> H εταιρια λεγεται compernass που τα φερνει,κοιτα εδώ εχει ολα τα manual στα εργαλεια της parkside 
> 
> http://www.kompernass.com/pages/inde...rkside&lang=gr
> 
> Στο εγχειριδιο αναφερει αντιπροσωπο καπου στην Νέα Ιωνία για service
> 
> *Kompernass Service Eλλάδα*
> 
> *Tηλέφωνο:* 210 2790865



Μπορούμε να τα αγοράσουμε (τα εργαλεία εννοώ) από εδώ Ελλάδα, χωρίς να περιμένουμε να τα φέρουν τα Lidl;

Edit: μάλλον όχι, γιατί γράφει:
'Balance, Bifinett, Lervia, Parkside και Tronicείναι καταχωρημένα εμπορικά σήματα της Lidl Stiftung & Co. KG, D-74167 Neckarsulm.'

----------


## weather1967

Οχι Παναγιωτη ειναι οπως το ειπες,για service στην Νεα Ιωνια.

Ειχα παρει και το αλλο το επαναφορτιζομενο της Parkaside πριν 3 χρονια στα 25 ευρώ,το καινουργιο βλεπω το αλλαξαν λιγο εξωτερικα 9,6 volt  παλι σε κασετινα ,5000-25.000 στροφες ρυθμιζομενες,και με εξαρτηματα ,για ελαφρες δουλειες ειδικα για πλαστικα ειναι μια χαρά,αλλα το θεμα ειναι δυσκολα θα βρεθει μπαταρια,συν  οτι ειναι πιο βαρυ λογο μπαταριας (μην φανταστειτε τιποτα ιδιαιτερο βεβαια ),ενω το 12 volt με μετασχηματιστη ειναι πουπουλο σχεδον.


http://i32.servimg.com/u/f32/11/22/64/62/web410.jpg

----------


## The Professor

Αυτο το dremel ειναι 3ο κιτρινο αντικειμενο απο αριστερα μετρωντας  παιδια πως σας φαινεται ? πιστευω μαπα το καρπουζι....διαβασα οτι τα μηχανηματα της αλεξ πακ δεν καλυπτονται απο service, την στιγμη που ενδιαφερομουν να αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο , και ετσι εκανα πισω μεχρι να βρω καποια μαρκα που να εχει καλο ονομα στην αγορα και προ παντων ena service εδω στην ελλαδα.Να δωσω τα λεφτα και να μου κρατησει καμια 5 άρα χρονια, ουτοπικο τα 5 χρονια ή πετυχενεται ?

----------


## Panoss

> Αυτο το dremel ειναι 3ο κιτρινο αντικειμενο απο αριστερα μετρωντας  παιδια πως σας φαινεται ? πιστευω μαπα το καρπουζι....διαβασα οτι τα μηχανηματα της αλεξ πακ δεν καλυπτονται απο service, την στιγμη που ενδιαφερομουν να αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο , και ετσι εκανα πισω μεχρι να βρω καποια μαρκα που να εχει καλο ονομα στην αγορα και προ παντων ena service εδω στην ελλαδα.Να δωσω τα λεφτα και να μου κρατησει καμια 5 άρα χρονια, ουτοπικο τα 5 χρονια ή πετυχενεται ?



Γιατί μάπα ρε Αλέξανδρε; Εγώ το 'χω κι είναι μια χαρά !
Ντάξει, δεν έχει την ποιότητα του Dremel, αλλά τη χρειάζεσαι;

Πιστεύω ότι το Dremel έχει τα εξής πλεονεκτήματα:
1. το μοτέρ είναι καλύτερα ζυγισμένο, του Doit (αυτό του Alex Pak δηλαδή) δεν είναι τέλεια ζυγισμένο γι αυτό κάνει κάποιους μικροκραδασμούς.
2. το μοτέρ του Dremel εφαρμόζει καλύτερα στα πλαστικά του, ενώ του Doit 'ψιλοπαίζει' (το διόρθωσα βάζοντας γύρω από το μοτέρ μιά 'στρώση' από λάστιχο, από γάντια λάτεξ, αυτά τα άσπρα των γιατρών, σε φαρμακεία και σούπερ μάρκετ θα τα βρείτε).
3. το μοτέρ του Dremel είναι μικρότερο σε μέγεθος αλλά εξίσου ισχυρό με του Doit. Αυτός είναι ένας σοβαρός λόγος να είναι ακριβότερο.
4. Το Dremel έχει ποιοτικότερα πλαστικά.

Εμένα όλα αυτά τα πλεονεκτήματα του Dremel μου φάνηκαν μικρολεπτομέρειες όταν είδα το Doit (μαζί *με εύκαμπτο άξονα*) με 19,90 ευρώ!  :Biggrin:

----------


## asterixx25

Γνωρίζει κάποιος για το dremel parkside του Lidl, ο μετασχηματιστής τι ρεύματα βγάζει ?
Σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και να το κάνω μπαταρίας  :Lol:

----------


## thrashkots

Καλημέρα και από έναν καινούριο του φόρουμ.
Σχετικά με τα πολυμηχανήματα θα δώσω μία-δύο συμβουλές.

1. Πολύστροφα μηχανήματα με τσοκ μόνο επώνυμα (fein, dremel, bosch) κατασκευασμένα με σωστό quality control -αν σου έχει ανοίξει τσοκ στις 20,000 στροφές καταλάβαίνεις γιατί το γράφω-.
2. Στα επώνυμα τα παρελκόμενα είναι άπειρα (βάσεις δράπανου, προσαρμογείς για φρέζα κλπ), κάποια στιγμή θα ανακαλύψεις ότι κάποια από αυτά (ειδικά η βάση δράπανου) είναι βολικά έως απαραίτητα για να αξιοποιήσεις όλες τις δυνατότητες του multitool σου, πίστεψε με είναι απίστευτα εργαλεία με άπειρες χρήσεις.
3. ΠΟΤΕ δεν δουλεύουμε με εργαλεία τέτοιας φύσης χωρίς να ξέρουμε τα specs του αναλώσιμου -τρυπάνια, κοπτικά, φρέζες, τροχοί λείανσης- που χρησιμοποιούμε  (max. στροφές, υλικό εφαρμογής κλπ). Στα ανώνυμα μηχανήματα τα αναλώσιμα δεν γνωρίζεις ποτέ για ποια χρήση προορίζονται και ποιες είναι οι ανοχές - αντοχές τους.
4.ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν δουλεύουμε τέτοια μηχανήματα αν δεν φοράμε απαραιτήτως faceshield  και γυαλιά ασφαλείας κάτω από το shield, καλό θα είναι να φοράμε και γάντια ειδικά όταν δουλεύμε με τροχούς κοπής, λείανσης ή φρέζες, υπάρχουν γάντια με πολύ καλή εφαρμογή έτσι ώστε να μην σε δυσκολεύουν στον χειρισμό μικροεξαρτημάτων. Σαν Ελληνάρες γελάμε με τα προσωπικά μέτρα ασφαλείας, καλό θα ήταν όμως να αρχίσουμε να τα εφαρμόζουμε.

Εν κατακλείδι, να θυμάσαι ότι πολλές φορές το φθηνό το πληρώνεις δύο φορές (όχι πάντα βέβαια), και ότι η διαφορά των 80 ή 100 ευρώ μεταξύ ενός φθηνού κι ενός επώνυμου μπορεί τώρα να σου φαίνεται αστρονομική ή αδικαιολόγητη, το να τρέχεις στους γιατρούς με ένα θραυσμα από τροχό ή τρυπάνι καρφωμένο στο μάτι σου στοιχίζει πολύ περισσότερο.
Προσωπικά έχω ένα Dremel, το οποίο μετά από 15 και πλέον χρόνια έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του και κάτι παραπάνω, έχω κι ένα carefour einhell το οποίο το πήρα πριν από πέντε χρόνια σαν εφεδρικό και παρ΄ ολίγον να μου στοιχίσει την όραση μου. Το κρατάω μόνο για να δείχνω στους φίλους μου το σπασμένο τσοκ και να λέω την ιστορία για το πως παρ΄ολίγον να γίνω ο "μονόφθαλμος Τζακ Πειρατής των Επτά Θαλασσών".

Οπότε η δική μου συμβουλή είναι: κόβεις το τσιγάρο για ένα μήνα, (εγώ αυτό έκανα στα 22 που άρχισα να αγοράζω εξοπλισμό) κρατάς τα λεφτά και παίρνεις Dremel.

----------

hukgys (26-01-12), 

Neuraxia (26-01-12), 

xrhstosmp (26-01-12)

----------


## AKHS

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος για το dremel parkside του Lidl, ο μετασχηματιστής τι ρεύματα βγάζει ?
> Σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και να το κάνω μπαταρίας



Το φυλάδιο λέει οτι έχει μετασχηματιστη 12 βόλτ

----------


## kxenos

> Αυτή την εβδομάδα υπάρχει μια προσφορά για πολυεργαλείο ρεύματος. (dremel)
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml...S.050499&sid=1
> 
> Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο? Αξίζει η να το αφήσω?



Το συγκεκριμένο το πήρα χτες. με το λίγο που το δούλεψα μου φάνηκε  αρκετά καλό και σίγουρα καταπληκτικό value for money. Τα πλαστικά είναι  αρκετά καλής ποιότητας ενώ η λειτουργία του μοτέρ είναι κάπως τραχιά.  Στα αρνητικά είναι οι μικροκραδασμοί και το stalάρισμα του μοτέρ στις  πολύ χαμηλές rpm. Στα θετικά ο εύκαμπτος άξονας, η συνεχής ρύθμιση  στροφών, η βάση ανάρτησης για να το χρησιμοποιείς με τον εύκαμπτο άξονα  και αρκετά εργαλεία τριβής και κοπής.
Είναι συμβατό με εργαλεία 3,2mm  και πιστεύω ότι μαζί με ένα σετακι με τρυπανάκια HSS για pcb και μια  κάθετη βάση θα είναι ένα πλήρες σετ για κατεργασία pcb. Η κατασκευάστρια  εταιρεία είναι γερμανική (ISC GmbH (Einhell)) αλλά φυσικά το προιόν είναι made in  china. Το μηχάνημα είναι το ISC BMG-135 kit (Bavaria) και έχει και  δήλωση συμμόρφωσης (Konformitaetserklaerung!!!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## asterixx25

Απο δύναμη πώς ήταν? Κόβει ικανοποιητικά ή με λίγο παραπάνω ζόρισμα χάνει στροφές?

----------


## kxenos

Σήμερα χρησιμοποίησα τον τροχό και έκοψα κάποια κομμάτια πλακέτα fr4. Την έκοβε σα βούτυρο. Άν το ζορίσεις κόβει στροφές αλλά επίσης κινδυνεύεις να σπάσει το δισκάκι. Θέλει χωρίς πίεση. Επίσης, άνοιξα μερικές τρύπες με το HSS 3mm που έχει μέσα το κιτ και τις άνοιγε πανεύκολα (<2sec ανα τρύπα). Αντίθετα, το 3mm σιδηροτρύπανο που έχει μέσα είναι της πλάκας και το έκαψα και τελικά τρύπα δεν άνοιξε.

----------


## asterixx25

Ευχαριστώ για το feedback. Αλλη μια ερώτηση...Απο θέμα βάρους και εργονομίας τι λέει ?
Είμαι μόλις ενα κλικ  :Smile:

----------


## plouf

@asterixx25 το LIDL εχει στις προσφορες του 22,99 ρευματος και 27,99 μπαταριας δραπανακι


γενικα προς τους αλλους συμφωνώ ότι του carefour/Doit ειναι κατώτερη ποιότητα, όμως έχετε δοκιμασει τα parkside ?
ψήνομαι και εγώ να το πάρω να αντικαταστήσω ενα αρχαίο ΤΕΛΕ που έχω, και γενικά τα parkside/powerfix του LIDL τα άλλα εργαλεία με έχουν ικανοποιήσει για βασική χρήση΄.

----------


## asterixx25

Και εγώ ειμαι σε δίλλημα, ανάμεσα σε αυτό του e-shop και του Lidl  και επειδή η προσφορά του e-shop τελειώνει σήμερα, ακόμη δεν έχω αποφασίσει ποιο απο τα 2  :Confused1:

----------


## plouf

παντως αντιστοιχη προσφορα ειδα και στα Praktiker 20ευρω και νομίζω ΚΑΙ τηλεσκοπικο βραχιονα.. το ειδα προχτεσ δεν ξερω μεχρι πότε... (budget νομιζω)
επίσης krausmann 23.35 http://www.pc1.gr/showitem.php?ID=280003577

τα κόστη πιστεύω ειναι μικρά +-5ευρώ δεν αξίζει το ανχος, εννοώ και μετα τη προσφορα σιγα.. μερικα ευρω. αρκει να καταλήξεις σε ποιο ως ποιοτητα πιστευεις...

----------


## passer07

εχω αυτό με την μπαταρία (αν θυμάμαι το είχα πάρει 19Ε ) εχω τρυπήσει ξύλο , ψηλή λαμαρίνα   , εχω λειάνει λαμαρίνα  κ σιδιρόστοκο (καλά αυτό είναι κ μαλακό υλικό  ) κ εχω κόψει πλακέτα διάτρητη , πλαστικό 

γενικά δεν το πολυδουλεύω αλλα οταν το χρειάστηκα  εκανε την δουλειά του ,  πάντως αν είχε θα είχα πάρει ρεύματος  γιατί δεν εχει ο φορτιστής ένδειξη φόρτισης κ πρέπει να υπολογίζω 3 ώρες  για να το φορτίσω , ειναι βολικό οτι μπορείς να το πάς βόλτα  κ να λειτουργεί αλλα πόσες φορές θα σε ενοχλήσει το καλώδιο ?  τα εξαρτ. που είχε παρέα δεν ήταν κάτι πολύ  αξιόλογο  αλλα ακόμα υπάρχουν κ κανουν την δουλειά τους  (σπασανε κάτι καφέ δισκάκια κοπής  )

για βασική χρήση καλό είναι , δούλεψα do it (ενα κίτρινο)  με ρεύμα κ προσωπικά θεωρώ τις parkside με μπαταρία ποιο δυνατό  .

Επίσης απο οτι είδα  αν το χρησ . με  βάση κ δεν το έχεις στο χέρι γίνετε ποιο  εύκολη κ καλύτερη δουλειά .

----------


## asterixx25

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει κάπως είναι, μήπως αυτό του Lidl επειδή δουλεύει στα 12V έχει μειωμένες επιδόσες σε σχέση με τα ηλεκτρικά.

----------


## kxenos

Από doit ό,τι επαναφορτιζόμενο κατσαβιδάκι αγόρασαν κάτι συνάδελφοι τα  πετάξανε, ήταν της πλάκας. Αντιίθετα, το krausmann φαίνεται πολύ  καλύτερης ποιότητας και 160W έναντι 135W του bavaria. Από parkside έχω δουλέψει το μικρό επαναφορτιζόμενο  και είναι αντίστοιχης ποιότητας με τα bosch, πολύ καλό. Εγώ θα  συμφωνήσω με τον Χρήστο και θα σου έλεγα να μη βιαστείς, είδικά αν δεν το  χρειάζεσαι άμεσα. Πήγαινε καμιά βόλτα από praktiker πρώτα.
Το βάρος του είναι περίπου 700γρ. και δεν είναι πολύ πρακτικό, αλλά η προέκταση βολεύει γιατί είναι σα να κρατάς μαρκαδόρο. Αν είχε και διακόπτη εκεί, θα ήταν τέλειο.

----------


## kazas

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά και σε αυτό:

http://dx.com/mini-electronic-drill-...ools-kit-24812

Έχει δωρεάν μεταφορικά και κοστίζει περίπου 17 euro με την τρέχουσα ισοτιμία.

----------


## plouf

πιστεύω ειναι ανούσιο κέρδος (5 ευρώ) για κάτι άγνωστο και ανώνυμο..

εγώ τσίμπησα το krausmann.. εχει βαλιτσακι, ευκαμπτη προέκταση, ενα σετ απο τρυπανακια, γιαλιστικά και τροχους και ενα ιστο με βάση για να το κρεμάς,
γράφει 170Watt, και δείχνει στο λίγο που το χρησιμοποίησα γερό και σταθερό.

μεοινέκτημά του το βάρος και ο ιστος που ειναι 3 μέρη και όταν το προεκτείνεις δεν σφίγγει  αλλα θα το λύσω το πρόβλημα νε 2 σφικτηράκια  :Wink:

----------


## aser

> μεοινέκτημά του το βάρος και ο ιστος που ειναι 3 μέρη και όταν το προεκτείνεις δεν σφίγγει  αλλα θα το λύσω το πρόβλημα νε 2 σφικτηράκια



Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με το doit, σε μενα μονο σε ενα σημειο δεν σφιγγει του ανοιξα μια τρυπουλα στο κεντρο και του περασα μια προκα.

----------


## stathis_ver

Παιδια εγω αγορασα πριν κανα χρονο αυτο το Dremel(*http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/d...4000-4-65.html*) μαζι με μια κασετινα με εξαρτήματα. Σας εγκυομαι οτι δεν θα παθει τιποτα. εχω κοψει πολλα διαφορετικα υλικα. απλα θελει να διαλεγεις παντα το σωστο εξαρτημα. χαλαλι τα 130ευροπουλα.

----------


## Panoss

> Παιδια εγω αγορασα πριν κανα χρονο αυτο το Dremel(*http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/d...4000-4-65.html*) μαζι με μια κασετινα με εξαρτήματα. Σας εγκυομαι οτι δεν θα παθει τιποτα. εχω κοψει πολλα διαφορετικα υλικα. απλα θελει να διαλεγεις παντα το σωστο εξαρτημα. χαλαλι τα



Μέχρι εδώ, όλα καλά, όλοι αυτό θα παίρναμε...αλλά μετά το χαλάς  :Biggrin: :




> *130ευροπουλα*

----------


## gas_liosia

Εντάξει, το Dremel 4000 είναι πιο μπροστά απ' όλα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί αλλά το θέμα είναι αν αξίζει για κάποιον να δώσει τόσα λεφτά, ανάλογα τη χρήση που έχει σκοπό ο καθένας να κάνει. Σίγουρα είναι το μόνο απ' όσα αναφέρθηκαν το οποίο έχει ανάδραση στροφών, που σημαίνει ότι δεν "κολλώνει".
Μετά πάλι αναρωτιέται κανείς: "Εντάξει, πήρα Dremel τελικά, αλλά χρειάζομαι και μια βάση τώρα για να τρυπάω τις πλακέτες μου." Τί θα πάρεις μετά; Βάση των 10 ευρώ ή το workstation της Dremel με ~50 ευρώπουλα; Γιατί ποιος ο λόγος να είναι σταθερό και καλοζυγισμένο ένα μηχάνημα και να τοποθετηθεί σε μια βάση "βάρκα γιαλό"...  :Biggrin: 
Οπότε η δική μου άποψη:
1) Dremel 4000 + Dremel Workstation --> 122 e + 46 e
2) Dremel 300 + Dremel Workstation --> 74 e + 46 e
3) Οτιδήποτε άλλο (made in Σχιστομάτης!) --> Το *ΠΟΛΥ* μέχρι 20 e

----------


## Panoss

Είδα τη βάση της Dremel στο praktiker. Δεν μου γέμισε το μάτι.
Είχε πολλά μπόσικα, από μια τέτοια βάση θα περίμενα ΜΗΔΕΝ μπόσικα.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Είδα τη βάση της Dremel στο praktiker. Δεν μου γέμισε το μάτι.
> Είχε πολλά μπόσικα, από μια τέτοια βάση θα περίμενα ΜΗΔΕΝ μπόσικα.



Και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα αλλά όταν τη δούλεψα δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, σε αντίθεση με τα φθηνά που για να βρεις τρύπα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις offset. Έχει κάποια μπόσικα που λες (σφιχτά μεν) αλλά όχι στην κάθετη κίνηση. Το συγκεκριμένο έχει διακόπτη που στρίβει το Dremel οριζόντια γι' αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κανείς κάποιο αντίστοιχο να προτείνει.

----------


## stathis_ver

Μέχρι εδώ, όλα καλά, όλοι αυτό θα παίρναμε...αλλά μετά το χαλάς  :Biggrin: :[/QUOTE]
Σωστα,ειναι ακριβό αλλα και εγω με της οικονομιες μου το πηρα.Θελω απλα να τονίσω οτι αξιζει να τα δωσει κανεις χωρις να φοβατε μην παθει τίποτα.

----------


## Panoss

> Εντάξει, το Dremel 4000 είναι πιο μπροστά απ' όλα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί αλλά το θέμα είναι αν αξίζει για κάποιον να δώσει τόσα λεφτά, ανάλογα τη χρήση που έχει σκοπό ο καθένας να κάνει. Σίγουρα είναι το μόνο απ' όσα αναφέρθηκαν το οποίο έχει ανάδραση στροφών, που σημαίνει ότι δεν "κολλώνει".



Αυτό που αναφέρεις ως 'ανάδραση στροφών'....είχα δει, κάπου στο ίντερνετ, ένα κύκλωμα για δράπανα μέχρι 250 βατ (DIY κατασκευή), που μετράει το ρεύμα που περνάει από το δράπανο. Όταν ζορίζεται, αυξάνεται το ρεύμα, το κύκλωμα αυξάνει την τάση στα άκρα του δράπανου, ώστε να μειωθεί το ρεύμα και να παραμείνουν σταθερές οι στροφές. 'Ανάδραση ρεύματος'.

----------


## abet

μονο για πληροφορηση
μετα απο 3 χρονια εργασιας με το parkside απο lidl αγορασα σημερα και δευτερο .οι διαφορες μεταξυ των 2 ειναι στο παλιο δεν εχει διακοπτη on/off πανω του τωρα εχει και με κλειδωμα για συνεχη χρηση, και αλλαξαν το ασπρο πλαστικο κουτακι με τα εξαρτηματα με 1 μαυρο που εχει λιγοτερα.
παντως εχει βγει σκυλος τοσα χρονια

----------


## asterixx25

Απο δύναμη πώς σου φαίνεται? Κόβει άνετα ή μόλις πιεστεί χάνει...?

----------


## abet

κοβει ανετα.το εχω δοκιμασει σε ολα σχεδον (σιδερο,ξυλο,πλαστικο,fiber).μονο λιγο θερμαινοταν

----------


## weather1967

> μονο για πληροφορηση
> μετα απο 3 χρονια εργασιας με το parkside απο lidl αγορασα σημερα και δευτερο .οι διαφορες μεταξυ των 2 ειναι στο παλιο δεν εχει διακοπτη on/off πανω του τωρα εχει και με κλειδωμα για συνεχη χρηση, και αλλαξαν το ασπρο πλαστικο κουτακι με τα εξαρτηματα με 1 μαυρο που εχει λιγοτερα.
> παντως εχει βγει σκυλος τοσα χρονια



Φιλε Γιώργο αν εννοεις αυτο το παλιο #68
Εχει διακοπτη πανω στον ροοστάτη που ανεβοκατεβαζει τις στροφες,και με συνεχη χρηση δεν πατας τιποτα,εκτος αν ειχες παλαιοτερο μοντελο πριν απο αυτο που σου δειχνω.

Πολυ καλο εργαλειο και οπως προανεφερε ο φιλος Γιωργος κοβει ανετα τα παραπανω υλικα που είπε.

----------


## maouna

> μονο για πληροφορηση
> μετα απο 3 χρονια εργασιας με το parkside απο lidl αγορασα σημερα και δευτερο .οι διαφορες μεταξυ των 2 ειναι στο παλιο δεν εχει διακοπτη on/off πανω του τωρα εχει και με κλειδωμα για συνεχη χρηση, και αλλαξαν το ασπρο πλαστικο κουτακι με τα εξαρτηματα με 1 μαυρο που εχει λιγοτερα.
> παντως εχει βγει σκυλος τοσα χρονια



Και γω αυτο εχω για κανα 2-3 χρονια και πηρα σήμερα άλλο ενα για καβάντζα..

----------


## abet

> Φιλε Γιώργο αν εννοεις αυτο το παλιο #68
> Εχει διακοπτη πανω στον ροοστάτη που ανεβοκατεβαζει τις στροφες,και με συνεχη χρηση δεν πατας τιποτα,εκτος αν ειχες παλαιοτερο μοντελο πριν απο αυτο που σου δειχνω.
> 
> Πολυ καλο εργαλειο και οπως προανεφερε ο φιλος Γιωργος κοβει ανετα τα παραπανω υλικα που είπε.



εδω φωτο απο παλιο και νεο 
παλιο PMGS 12A1
το καινουργιο  PMGS 12B2
DSC00001.jpgDSC00002.jpgDSC00004.jpg

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Γιωργο τωρα καταλαβα,εγω εχω το PMGS 12-1 
Πριν 2 και κατι χρονια ,και ειναι οπως ειναι το καινουργιο τωρα χωρις διακοπτη που πρεπει να πατας για να λειτουργει,απλα τον ροοστατη εχει το ανοιγεις απο εκει και ρυθμιζεις στροφες.

----------

abet (03-02-12)

----------


## abet

ακριβως δημητρη εδω ειναι το μπερδεμα
το παλιο ειναι μονο με ροοστατη και το ασπρο κουτακι με τα περισσοτερα υλικα μεσα.
τωρα βαλαν ξεχωριστο διακοπτη κατω στην λαβη οπου το πιανεις εχει μαυρο αντιολισθητικο υλικο
και φυσικα ειναι τελειο οπως το προηγουμενο.και τα 2 εχουν το 12  η διαφορα εινια στο παλιο οτι 
ειναιι Α1 καινουργιο Β2.
εγω παντως πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα καλο αξιοπιστο και δεν κοστιζει οσο 1 dremel.

----------

weather1967 (03-02-12)

----------


## weather1967

Σωστα Γιώργο 

http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_15807.htm

Στο βιντεο ο ανθρωπος που το παρουσιαζει,δειχνη το δικο μου παλαιοτερο μοντελο,αλλα οι φωτος δειχνουν το νεο μοντελο με τον διακοπτη στο πισω μερος,και την αντιολισθητικη λαβη.
Ειδα και την νεα συσκευασια των εξαρτηματων,οπτικά φαινεται σαν να εχει απολα μεσα,αλλα για την ποσοτητα δεν μπορω να διακρινω,αλλα εσυ που το πηρες σιγουρα θα ξερεις καλυτερα.
Μια χαρα ειναι το εργαλειο,για τα χρηματα που εχει για τους ερασιτεχνες.

Στο μηνυμα #100
Με μπερδεψε το βιντεο,που ειναι το δικο μου παλιο μοντελο (δεν ειχα δει τις φωτος) και τα ειπα αναποδα,εχεις δικιο Γιώργο

Πως τον βλεπεις τον διακοπτη στο πισω μερος,βολευει ?

----------


## abet

πιστευω οτι ειναι λιγοτερα δημητρη
DSC00005.JPG

----------


## maouna

Εγω δεν το κοιταξα αν είναι λιγοτερα,μαλλον φαινοντε λιγοτερα επειδη στο πρασινο κουτι τα εχει ολα μαζι ενω στο παλιο διαφανες ειναι ενα ενα στη σειρα.

----------


## bpel86

Παιδια αγορασα κι εγω το επαναφορτιζομενο. Εχω ενα θεματακι ομως. Πηγα  και αγορασ το ταχυτσοκ  της dremel μιας και εχω διαβασει οτι καποιο  παιδι το δουλευει σε parkside κανονικα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι βιδωνοντάς το  πανω στην κεφαλη, παιρνει λιγες στροφες και σφιγγει, με αποτελεσμα να  μην κλεινουν τα δοντακια του. Οσο κι αν προσπαθησα να το σφιξω με το  κλειδι μπας και αρχισει να κλεινει το τσοκ, δεν κανει τπτ. Στην ουσια  βιδωνοντας το τσοκ πανω στην κεφαλη υπαρχει ενα "ελασμα" το οποιο με το  βιδωμα σπρωνεται και κλεινουν τα δοντια του τσοκ. Στην περιπτωση μου  ομως, μολις η κεφαλη φτασει στο ελασμα, δε βιδωνει αλλο. Δοκιμασα  κρατοντας το εξαρτημα στο χερι μου (οχι βιδομενο στο parkside) να σπρωξω  το "σωληνακι" που εχει απο πισω και τα δοντια του τσοκ σηκωνονται και  κλεινουν αλλα οχι με μεγαλη ευκολια. Κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## The Professor

Παιδια εχει δοκιμασει κανεις εργαλεια Proxxon ;; και κατι αλλο workstation της Proxxon αντιπαραβαλομενο με της Dremel ποιο ειναι ποιο στιβαρο.Μαλλον βεβαια πρεπει να δουμε το πρωτο σκελος της ερωτησης και μετα για το workstation.

Κανω αυτες τις ερωτησεις επιδη ειδα αυτο το βιντεο -δεν εχω ηχο ομως οποτε δεν ακουω τι λεει-και με εβαλε σε σκεψεις για την ποιοτητα αυτων των εργαλειων.

----------

bchris (06-02-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

> Παιδια εχει δοκιμασει κανεις εργαλεια Proxxon ;; και κατι αλλο workstation της Proxxon αντιπαραβαλομενο με της Dremel ποιο ειναι ποιο στιβαρο.Μαλλον βεβαια πρεπει να δουμε το πρωτο σκελος της ερωτησης και μετα για το workstation.



Αλέξανδρε, δεν τα έχω δουλέψει αλλά από το βίντεο φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μου αρέσει οτι έχει πολύ ομαλό στροφάρισμα, έχει λιγότερες στροφές βέβαια (5.000 μέχρι 20.000 rpm) οι οποίες όμως είναι ικανοποιητικές, αλλά και η βάση είναι όντως καλύτερη από το workstation της Dremel. Δείχνει πολύ σταθερή με διαφορά τελικά από της Dremel. Στο βίντεο τελικά προτιμά το κιτ της Proxxon.
Ευχαριστούμε για την ανακάλυψη!

----------


## shoco

Εγω παντως με τη βαση του Dremel δεν εχω κανενα θεμα ακριβειας.

----------


## hackertom

Καλησπέρα ποιο Bosch με μπαταρία μου προτείνετε για αγορά;

----------


## hackertom

Βγάζει το LIDL απο οτι βλέπω γνωρίζει κάνεις εάν αξίζει;

----------

